# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  چرا باید از شیرپوینت استفاده کنیم؟

## ghameshloe

با سلام 

طی این تایپیک با کمک شما همه دوستان به این مباحث خواهیم پرداخت:

1.  شیرپوینت چیست ؟
2. چرا باید از شیرپوینت استفاده کنیم؟
3. تکنولوژی های مشابه شیرپوینت چیست ؟
4. در چه پروژه هایی استفاده ازشیرپوینت اولویت دارد؟

در ضمن دوستان  به تفکیک به سوالات جواب بدن 
 با تشکر

----------


## sanay_esh

با سلام  
شما می توانید با مراجعه به این سایت تمامی اطلاعات مقدماتی برای شیرپوینت را بدست آورید

----------


## ghameshloe

سلام
اگر قرار بود برای هر سئوال به فروم های دیگه مراجعه کنیم دلیل ایجاد این تارلار چی بوده از نظر شما؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## hjran abdpor

به زبان ساده بگید شیرپوینت چی هست، ایا تو وب کارکرد داره؟ برای نوشتن نرم افزاری مدیریتی است؟ چه فرقی با دات نت داره، با سی شارپ میشه یه اتوماسیون اداری ایجاد کرد برای یک اداره؟ شیرپوینت پلت فرم برنامه نویسی است؟

----------


## Amir Oveisi

sharepoint یک لایه بر روی ASP .NET هست که برای خودش یک معماری خاصی داره و برای develop کردن باید روی بستر sharepoint این کار رو انجام بدید که اونم روی بستر .NET قرار داره. در کل web application هست ولی همونطور که عرض کردم این application معماری خاص خودش رو داره و باید یک سری قواعد و اصول رو رعایت کنید. امکاناتی که خود sharepoint در اختیار شما میزاره شامل تمام امکانات CMS میشه و البته این قابلیت ها به قدری قدرتمند هستند که برای محقق شدن اون ها، sharepoint تبدیل شده به یک platform. یکی از ویژگی های بارز Sharepoint اینه که شما با چیزی به اسم database سر و کار ندارید به هیچ وجه و خیلی از کار ها رو میتونید بدون نیاز به کد نویسی انجام بدید. یا با خود sharepoint (با استفاده از browser) یا با استفاده از ابزارهایی مثل Info Path و Sharepoint Designer. در صورتی که هیچکدوم از این راه ها نیاز های شما رو برطرف نکرد میتونید با ایجاد ماژول هایی به نام WebPart، با استفاده از ASP .NET و #C ماژول مورد نظرتون رو develop کنید و اونو وارد sharepoint کنید.
در کل برای application هایی که scale بزرگی دارند بسیار مناسب هست. به خاطر همین معمولا در تولید portal ها ازش زیاد استفاده میشه.

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

> sharepoint یک لایه بر روی ASP .NET هست که برای خودش یک معماری خاصی داره و برای develop کردن باید روی بستر sharepoint این کار رو انجام بدید که اونم روی بستر .NET قرار داره. در کل web application هست ولی همونطور که عرض کردم این application معماری خاص خودش رو داره


این درسته که مگین شیرپوینت برای از کاربیکار کردن ASP.Net  کارها اومده؟

----------


## vof.ir

کلا زمانی که توانستید که سیستم بنویسید که هر آنچه که خواستید را برآورده کند بگید که تکنولوژی های قبلی مرده اند
خود شرپوینت میگه من قابل توسعه هستم با همین
asp.net
پس چه جوری میشه که برای از کار بی کار کردن بقیه اومده باشد؟
ضمنا منکر این هم نباشیم که همواره محصولاتی که برای اتوماسیون کارها هستند، موجب جابه جایی قدرت در موقعیت های شغلی و نقش ها می شوند

----------


## hjran abdpor

سلام دوباره. پس این وب پارت برای ساختن شیرپوینت است؟ الان بخواهیم یه پروژه با شیرپوینت درست کنیم باید چه کار کنیم؟ ایا یه مدل وب اپلیکیشن است؟ پس کد نویسی میخاد؟

----------


## naser2009

Capture.PNG
سلام دوسته من 

محیط برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت در ویندوز سرور است(ویندوز سرور 2008-شیرپوینت 2010 و Sql server2008 باید روی سیستم سرور نصب باشه)
میتونید از vmware جهت مجازی سازی استفاده کنید
عکسی رو هم که گذاشتم در همین محیط است، هنگامی که شیرپوینت نصب میشه project template های مربوط به اون هم به ویژوال استودیو اضافه میشه
بنابراین به یاد داشته باشید، که بهترین روش برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت انجامش در همون سرور است، البته به یاد داشته باشید که میشه به عنوان مثال یک وب پارت رو تو سیستم خودتون بنویسید و بعد اونو تو سرور شیرپوینت تون deploy کنید.

فعلا همین توضیحات رو داشته باشید تا بعد، من چند ماهی که در ادارمون دارم شیرپوینت کار میکنم، خیلی وقت بود به برنامه نویس سر نزده بودم، وقتی این تالار رو دیدم تعجب کردم
ولی در کل دستشون درد نکنه این تالار رو ایجاد کردن، فکر میکنم جاش خالی بود، ان شاالله با کمک دوستان بتونیم پربارش کنیم.

یا علی مدد.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

وقتی sharepoint server رو بر رور Windows server 2008 نصب می کنید (به همراه ملزماتی که دوستمون اشاره کردند) میتونید با استفاده از browser اتون به Sharepoint Administration Tools دسترسی داشته باشید. با استفاده از این ابزار (که با Browser باهاش کار می کنید) میتونید Site Collection ای که مال Sharepoint هست رو مدیریت کنید و مثلا براش یه تعداد Web Application ایجاد کنید که هر Web Application میتونه داری تعدادی Sub Site باشه. هر Web Application ای که میسازید میتونید یک مدیریت جدا بر روی اون داشته باشد و حق دسترسی ها و ... اون رو مستقل از بقیه Web Application ها انجام بدید در حالی که همه اون Web Application ها بر روی یک Site Collection قرار دارند.
بعد از اینکه یک Web Application رو ایجاد کردید (که توسط Browser انجام میدید این کار رو) میتونید در همون محیط Web App اتون با استفاده از ابزاری که sharepoint در اختیارتون قرار میده به Develop کردن بپردازید بدون اینکه نیاز به کدنویسی یا ابزار دیگه ای (مانند VS) داشته باشید.
پس تا اینجا همه کار هایی که انجام دادیم از طریق Browser انجام شدند.
حالا برای انجام یه سری کار ها که نمیشه از طریق ابزار موجود و از طریق browser انجام داد، راه های مختلفی وجود داره. مثلا برای ایجاد تغییرات مربوط به UI Design (مثل تغییر css و Layout) باید از ابزار دیگه ای به نام Sharepoint Designer استفاده کنید که یکی از ابزار های Office محسوب میشه و به صورت رایگان قابل دانلوده.
برای ساختن فرم های ورود اطلاعات و نمایش اطلاعات، گاهی لازم میشه از ابزاری مانند InfoPath استفاده بشه که باز هم از اجزای Office هست.
و اگر با هیچکدوم از ابزارهایی که معرفی کردم نتونیم کاری رو که میخوایم رو انجام بدیم، میتونیم با استفاده از VS یک نوع پروژه Visual WebPart ایجاد کنیم بعد مثل ASP .NET این WebPart رو که ساختیم develop می کنیم و اونو روی Web App ای که تو Sharepoint داشتیم Deploy می کنیم.
کارهای دیگه ای هم هست که میتونیم با استفاده از VS رو Sharepoint انجام بدیم. مثلا شما میخواین که هر موقع یک آیتم به یکی از لیست هایی که تو سایتتون دارید اضافه شد، یک کاری رو انجام بدید. برای اینکار میتونید یک EventReciever با استفاده از VS ایجاد کنید و با استفاده از اون، کاری رو که میخواید رو انجام بدید.
برای اطلاعات کامل تر توصیه می کنم یه search ای تو وب بزنید و در موردش مطالعه کنید. :)
موفق باشید

----------


## naser2009

Capture.PNG
سلام به دوستان
در صورتی که بخواهید در سیستم خودتون با پروژه های شیرپوینتی کار کنید با خطای بالا مواجه می شید، پس بهتره که از یه ماشین مجازی با vmware ایجاد کنید 
سپس 
1) ویندوز سرور 64 بیتی نصب کنید(شیرپوینت 2010 فقط روی پلت فرم 64 بیتی نصب میشه)
2) sql server 2008 r2 رو نصب کنید
3) ملزومات شیرپوینت 2010 که شامل بعضی hot fixها و سایر پکیج ها (که اگه به اینترنت متصل باشید خودش واستون دانلود میکنه)
4) نصب خود شیرپوینت و تنظیمات farm
5) نصب ویژوال استودیو 2010 
6) ایجاد یک سایت شیرپوینتی که تست ها رو اون صورت بگیره در Central Administration
7) ایجاد پروژه شیرپوینتی (که میتونه یا farm solution باشه و یا sandboxed solution)
در صورتی که پروژتون از نوع sandboxed solution باشه intellisense مربوط به اسمبلی Microsoft.Sharepoint موارد محدودتری از کلاس ها رو در اختیار شما قرار میده و در حقیقت solution ایجاد شده فقط در یک سایت قابل استفاده است و در کل یک farm نمیتونه نصب بشه.

یا علی مدد.

----------


## farhad nadimi

دوست عزیز من نرم افزار sharepoint رو تو سیستم خودم نصب کردم هم روی ویندوز xp چه 64 و چه 32 و هم روی ویندوز 7 . 64 و 32 و همانند word و دیگر نرم افزارهای موجود در مجموعه نرم افزارهای office و با هیچ مشکلی مواجه نشدم هر چند که این نرم افزار بصورت مجزا به فروش می رسه . و همینکه میشه در vmware نصب بشه و هم در سیستم اصلی.

----------


## naser2009

> دوست عزیز من نرم افزار sharepoint رو تو سیستم خودم نصب کردم هم روی ویندوز xp چه 64 و چه 32 و هم روی ویندوز 7 . 64 و 32 و همانند word و دیگر نرم افزارهای موجود در مجموعه نرم افزارهای office و با هیچ مشکلی مواجه نشدم هر چند که این نرم افزار بصورت مجزا به فروش می رسه . و همینکه میشه در vmware نصب بشه و هم در سیستم اصلی.


سلام دوسته من

شیرپوینت رو نصب کردی اون هم روی ویندوز xp!?
چه نسخه ای از شیرپوینت بوده؟ 
امکان نداره شیرپوینت رو ویندوزی غیر از نسخه های سرور(2003 یا 2008) و همچنین (ویندوز سون و ویستا(برای developerها)) نصب بشه.
شیرپوینت سرور 2010 هم حتما باید رو پلت فرم 64 بیتی باشه.
میتونید از این لینک حداقل منابع مورد نیاز سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری شیرپوینت رو ببینید
 و همچنین این صفحه که در مورد سیستم عامل هایی که شیرپوینت (البته 2010) میتونه رو اون ها نصب بشه.
ولی ویندوز xp رو مطمئنم که نمی شه روش شیرپوینت نصب کرد.
یا علی مدد.

----------


## farhad nadimi

عجب حرفی دوست من .من از هوا حرف نمیزنم که نسخه 2007 از این نرم افزار رو دارم و الان هم رو همین سیستممم دارم باهاش کار می کنم بدون اینکه هیچ و حتی هیچ اروری رو تو نصب و چه اجرا و حتی چه در مرحله کدینگ ببینم این هم یک عکس برای اینکه شما حرف من رو باور کنین.sharpointcap.jpg

----------


## ghameshloe

با سلام
 از شما دوست عزیز و گرامی درخواست دارم بیشتر در این زمینه تحقیق فرمایید نرم افزار یکه شما نصب کرده اید همانطور که در هیدر این نرم افزار مسخص شده است نرم افزار   sharepointr Designer این نرم افزار یکی از برنامه هایی می باشد که برای سفارشی سازی در شیرپوینت میتوان  از آن استفاده نمود.

----------


## naser2009

با تشکر از دوست عزیز آقای قمشلو بابت توضیح و همچنین عذرخواهی از جناب ندیمی از جهت اینکه شاید از حرفم ناراحت شده باشید

بله همونطور که دوستمون آقای قمشلو گفتند نرم افزار Sharepoint Designer برای سفارشی سازی محیط شیرپوینت است و این نرم افزار قابلیت نصب بر روی نسخه های مختلف ویندوز رو داره و حتی برخلاف نرم افزارهای Office که رایگان نیستند، مایکروسافت نسخه اصلی رو به صورت رایگان در اختیار کاربران قرار داده (البته همونطور که آقای ندیمی فرمودند این نرم افزار هم جزئی از پک Office محسوب میشه)

از قابلیت های مهمی که داره میشه به ساختن ورک فلو های سفارشی و تغییر در ساختار و  template سایت های شیرپوینتی اشاره کرد.

نسخه 2010 رو میتونین از اینجا دانلود کنید.

بازم ببخشید اگه ناراحت شدید. :بوس: 

یا علی مدد.

----------


## farhad nadimi

قربان شما من از همه شما تشکر میکنم و حتما در نظر می گیرم و بیشتر مطالعه و تحقیق می کنم 

لازم بگم که نه ناراحتی در کار نیست 

tnx

----------


## amirgeek

موضوع  تاپیک این بود:  چرا باید از شیرپوینت استفاده کنیم؟
ولی آخرش به نحوه نصب sharepoint  ختم شد!

----------


## farhad nadimi

:تشویق: 

همینطوره ....

----------


## yazd_alireza

بهبود بهره وری تیم با ابزار آسان برای استفاده مشترک
مدیریت  آسان اسناد و اطمینان از یکپارچگی محتوا
بهبود رابط کاربری در ویندوز شیرپوینت 3.0 عبارتند از نمایش افزایش یافته و منوهای ساده ناوبری در داخل و در میان سایت های SharePoint، امکان استفاده آسان از ابزارهای همچون مایکروسافت آفیس
ایجاد فضای کاری استاندارد،تعریف آسان و استاندارد فرایند های کاری و مدیریت بهتر منابع انسانی 
ساخت یک محیط همکاری به سرعت و به آسانی(ایجاد انواع سایت ها، وبلاگ و... با کمترین زمان ممکن)
ایجاد راحت سطوح امنیت ، دسترسی ها  با کمترین پیچیدگی
تامین فضای کاری با ذخیره سازی سند ها و ویژگی های بازیابی آن، از جمله قابلیت check-in/check-out، تاریخ نسخه(سوابق نگارش)، ابرداده های سفارشی، و نمایش های سفارشی. وجود سطل آشغال و....
ایجاد webapplication  های مقرون به صرفه با سرعت و کیفیت بهتر

تا کار نکنی خوب درک نمیکنی :لبخند:

----------

